# Plot resetting



## beffa (Jan 2, 2014)

How do you actually do it? Can it corrupt my data?

I've got Fuchsia moving in tomorrow and I want to TT to the date and reset her plot. So how do you do it? I already have an alternate character.


----------



## Yui Z (Jan 2, 2014)

I think you make a 2nd character (don't don't DON'T log onto your mayor on the morning they move in!!! This will lock the house plot) if their house is in a bad place then reset and check again. 

Personally I don't do this as I don't trust it and I've heard stories of corrupted data due to it but I'm not sure.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 2, 2014)

Create a new character the first time you log into the game, can be any time during the game after 6AM, as long as you do not log on as the mayor
arrive at the town, see where the plot is, if you like the plot, keep the new character and save (then delete the character afterwards)
if you dont like where the plot is, turn off the game and try again


----------



## faerie (Jan 2, 2014)

If you have less than 4 characters you can do it
1. Go to then next day with 3ds clock
2. Make sure the time is past 6am. (any time is good during that days cycle)
3. Create new save file
4. run around and look to see where the plot is if you like it become a resident of the town. If you don't
hit the home button close the software then repeat step 3 till your happy.

Can it corrupt I guess theirs always a chance but I've done and no corruption yet. Rest 4 hours for Chiefs plot.

Whatever you do don't start the next day with a current resident or it will save then the plot will stay that way and not move bc it saved gl


----------



## effluo (Jan 2, 2014)

It shouldn't corrupt your data. I've plot reset a lot and never had problems.

If you don't want to to wait for tomorrow to reset. I see you want to TT ahead. So TT to 5:58 am the following day with your mayor and save and exit. Then you start a new file and go through all the Rover stuff. If you like where they are save and quit. If you don't redo the new save file until she is in a good spot.

Sometimes she won't show up the first time you do it just exit and do it again. Don't load with any already made characters until you have saved with your new character. You can delete them after you save. ^^


----------



## beffa (Jan 2, 2014)

faerie said:


> If you have less than 4 characters you can do it
> 1. Go to then next day with 3ds clock
> 2. Make sure the time is past 6am. (any time is good during that days cycle)
> 3. Create new save file
> ...



Oh. Okay, thanks! Perfect. I'll try it I guess ;-; I don't want to be too fussy

- - - Post Merge - - -



effluo said:


> It shouldn't corrupt your data. I've plot reset a lot and never had problems.
> 
> If you don't want to to wait for tomorrow to reset. I see you want to TT ahead. So TT to 5:58 am the following day with your mayor and save and exit. Then you start a new file and go through all the Rover stuff. If you like where they are save and quit. If you don't redo the new save file until she is in a good spot.
> 
> Sometimes she won't show up the first time you do it just exit and do it again. Don't load with any already made characters until you have saved with your new character. You can delete them after you save. ^^



Cooooool yay thanks! I'd rather not change my DS time anyway.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 2, 2014)

I remember when people thought you had to wake up at 6AM and do it then for it to work haha


----------



## beffa (Jan 2, 2014)

EUGH I messed it up -.- 

Oh well. She's not in an awful place.


----------



## Arrei (Jan 2, 2014)

Word of caution, if you do the 5:58 thing, be ABSOLUTELY-FRICKIN'-SURE you also remember to set the day forward by one so that you don't end up travelling back in time. Because if you do back-travel, the plot will spawn when you load up your mayor. The 3DS clock is a safer option just to deal with this possibility - I was stuck doing the 16-cycle because I bungled up moving Fauna in...

Shoot, was I too late by a hair?


----------



## beffa (Jan 2, 2014)

Arrei said:


> Word of caution, if you do the 5:58 thing, be ABSOLUTELY-FRICKIN'-SURE you also remember to set the day forward by one so that you don't end up travelling back in time. Because if you do back-travel, the plot will spawn when you load up your mayor. The 3DS clock is a safer option just to deal with this possibility - I was stuck doing the 16-cycle because I bungled up moving Fauna in...
> 
> Shoot, was I too late by a hair?



Looks like I did that. I messed up the place but it's not that bad.


----------

